# Acer webcam settings



## Loopylion (Nov 20, 2009)

I have an Acer aspire 5520 with Vista sp2 and the webcam is the Bison version 7.32.701.12 Crystal Eye webcam

I've not been able to use all the settings on the webcam such as hue etc as they are greyed out. 









I know that this could be cause they are not available to my webcam but theres nothing wrong with checking to see if I'm wrong!


The reason why I query this is because I'm not certain but when I go to the acer support page and download the newest driver for my webcam its a newer version. I've uninstalled the other driver and installed the new one by clicking on the setup.exe and running the install. However when I reboot my system it reinstalls the old driver? :s (The new driver states that it is Webcam_Bison_7.96.701.12_Vistax86 where as my old one is version 7.32.701.12)

Appreciate any help available. Ty for reading! x


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Is the exe file actually installing the drivers or just extracting them to a folder. If you know where the files are located, you can try manually updating the drivers.


----------



## Loopylion (Nov 20, 2009)

Suppose I should of mentioned that I've already tried manually installing them via manage hardware or manually updating them (whatever its called) It just tells me that the current drivers are the up to date ones. Which is why im ever so confused!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Perhaps your model doesn't support those features?


----------

